# Rhom



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

i dunno let me know experts


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

...


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

...


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

anyone? one guy said that it looks like it mite b sunken eye which could mean parasites or other bad things......


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

well he made it thru the nite so i guess its not too bad but can anyone tell me if in those pics he has sunken eye?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

hey sorry i was unable to open up the pix last night..but looking from the pictures he looks fine..but maybe its the angle..unable to tell..keeep us update on the progress


----------



## piranhapat (Oct 11, 2003)

My piranha had the some thing when I first brought him. It went away in a few weeks. I added Melafix and did water changes.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

k th anks.. well hes still alive... hes hiding behind the plants in my tank... i dropped in a goldy to see if he is coming around but we'll see..


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

i dont know much about diseases but i do know i hella jock ur rhom


----------

